#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Ενεργητική πυροπροστασία χώρου συνάθροισης κοινού με το ΠΔ.41/2018

## sofiaf

Είμαι νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας, σε υπό ανέγερση κτίριο με χρήση χώρου συνάθροισης κοινού το οποίο έχει πληθυσμό μικρότερο από 50 άτομα, ανεβάζω τεύχος ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας στο e-adeies χωρίς έγκριση από την Π.Υ., είμαι στην κατηγορία Α.
Σωστά; 
Επίσης αν κάποιος έχει υπόδειγμα μελέτης ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας με τ Π.Δ. 41/ 2018 θα μου ήταν πολύ χρησιμο.. ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## konstantinos B

Ναι

Υπάρχει έντυπο μελέτης ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας με το 41/2018; 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι καταθέτεις τα σχέδια (κατόψεις) με τις θέσεις των μέσων και την τεχνική περιγραφή τους. 
Γενικά, αν κάπου χρειάζεται ειδική μελέτη, όπως πυροσβεστικό δίκτυο με sprinklers, αντλητικό συγκρότημα, συστήματα ολικής κατάκλισης, ή άλλο σύστημα κατάσβεσης που χρειάζονται υπολογισμούς καταθέτεις και τη μελέτη του συστήματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Τόσοι σύλλογοι Μηχανολόγων-Ηλεκτρολόγων υπάρχουν. 
Κανένας δεν έχει εκδώσει κάποιο υπόδειγμα μελέτης ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας με το ΠΔ.41/1988;

Στις εταιρείες που παράγουν σχετικό λογισμικό, δηλαδή στις 4Μ και Ti-Soft, απευθύνθηκες;
Ενδεχομένως να μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν μια δοκιμαστική έκδοση για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ή να σου στείλουν ένα ενδεικτικό τεύχος μελέτης πυρασφάλειας.

----------


## konstantinos B

Δεν χρειάζεται να μας πιάνει πανικός. Απλώς στο Π.Δ. 41/2018 στο ΦΕΚ 80/Α/7-5-2018 δεν υπάρχει κάποιο υπόδειγμα τεχνικής μελέτης ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας!

----------


## Xάρης

Πανικός;  :Γέλιο:  Για ποιον λόγο να μας πιάνει πανικός;

Το ότι ένας κανονισμός δεν έχει υποδείγματα, είναι το σύνηθες.
Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ και οι σύλλογοι δεν ασχολούνται και δεν βοηθούν τα μέλη τους με τη σύνταξη σχετικών "πρότυπων" μελετών.
Οπότε, η καλύτερη λύση για αυτόν που αναζητά "υπόδειγμα", θεωρώ ότι είναι αυτή που ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.

----------


## konstantinos B

Ευχαριστώ που καταλάβατε το χιούμορ μου κύριε συνάδελφε,  :Παράλογος: η αλήθεια είναι ότι το είδα με μια εύθυμη διάθεση, επειδή η συνάδελφος έχει ζητήσει το ίδιο και από άλλο φόρουμ μηχανικών, κι εδώ τα βάλαμε με το ΤΕΕ και τους συλλόγους Η/Μ. Παρακαλώ πολύ συγχωρέστε με για το σχόλιο.

Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα τις μελέτες πυρασφαλείας το 1993, αγόρασα κι εγώ ένα βιβλίο με υποδείγματα μελετών, αλλά δεν με βοήθησε. Καλό μου έκανε μόνο η τριβή με το αντικείμενο. 

Πατέντες με τεύχη ενεργητικής και παθητικής, ακόμη και με τον 71/88 έχω δει πολλές (εγκεκριμένες) και έχω κάνει κι εγώ μόνος μου. Πιστεύω ότι η πραγματική βοήθεια δεν είναι η ανάρτηση ενός υποδείγματος, αλλά ο τρόπος που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε για να το συντάξουμε. 

Σ.Σ. Έχετε δίκιο με το ΤΕΕ, αλλά θα το προτιμούσα σε ουσιαστικότερο ρόλο, δηλαδή στη συγγραφή περισσότερων σύγχρονων Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. και όχι απλών προτύπων μελετών. Όπως τις παλιές καλές εποχές.

----------

